# Extracted honey has high moisture content



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The only way to be sure of the moisture content is a hygrometer. You would have to use a low heat, way below the vapor pressure, for an extended period to remove moisture. Heat will darken or caramelize the honey if sufficient to evaporate the moisture. It is done commercially but the aparatus to do it without damaging the honey cost more than buying a drum of honey.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

as a rule if 3/4 of the frame is capped it should be ok. no way to know without testing moisture. It has been hot so it may not be as bad as it looks. don't think I was much help. good luck


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm not having trouble believing that there may be some honey moisture problems over there this year with all the humidity. I just brought some honey in today and I'm a little nervous how it's going to test. Not sure what quantity you are talking about but have had it happen a time or two to me and my solution has been to partially fill drums (or whatever container you may be using) of honey then top them off later when some dryer honey comes in.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know a guy who had some high moisture honey. He determined it was so by using a refractometer.

What he did was, he somehow elevated the barrel of honey higher than and to the side of his wood stove, which is what he used to haet his hot room. He then set another barrel on the floor of the hot room on the other side of the stove. He ran a piece of gutter from under the elevated barrel to the barrel on the floor and punched a hole in the elevated barrel so the honey would dribble out of it and run across the hot stove into the other barrel. This successfully reduced the moisture content of the honey w/out discoloration.


----------

